# Liberty Twp/Monroe area.....



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello all.... I've been on here a few times and posted.... I moved here a few years ago and due to the job and then having a little one born last summer I really have yet to make it out much. I've been to CJ, Cowan, Acton, and also Caesar Creek a few times..... Really only had any luck on Caesar for some bass.... Anyways I'm 28, no boat currently (still working the wife for this) and just looking to see if anyone in the area near me likes to go out hit the water and might be looking for a partner..... 

Seems all the buddies around me are not into the fishing and outdoors like myself..... Also I've walked the bank of the GMR a few times but have never thrown a line in yet.... Wonder if anyone has suggestions around the Fairfield, Middletown area........


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

if you want there's marsh lake on river rd... down the road is heritage park the great miami


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Youre right in between the Great & Little Miamis, theres a lot of options right there. The dam in Hamilton is nobodys secret; its a good place to start. Do a search on the GMR & the LMR here in OGF, Google Maps & Bing Maps youll find access. Rivers are probably going to be easier with no boat, might have to do some wading though.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

It seems like only a few of us are doing really good right now. The rest of us are just waiting for the weather to warm up a little, and for the rivers to get back down to a manageable level. I'll second the Google Maps suggestion. That helped me a lot.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

A boat would be nice, but a less expensive option, a Kayak or Canoe will get you out on water. 

I have one that I have fished CC, Cowan, Acton, Rush Run, Voice of America, Sharon Woods, Winton Woods, as well as the GMR and LMR. It is less expensive for upkeep and more portable. There are a few neighborhood ponds (that one can fish, if you know someone in the neighborhood and get permission) that can be fished also.

I have had great times fishing all the above lakes, but my best times have been on the Rivers fishing for Smallies.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

There is also Armco Park. They open April 1st. You can rent a boat ($10/1 hr., $15/3 hrs., $20/6 hrs. Boats have trolling motors I believe) You have to buy a $5 permit to bank fish.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I've fished all those lakes you've mentioned except Caesars Creek. I've settled on CJ Brown. I've met some of the guys who fish it regularly and it has a lot of structure. I also took part in last summer's project to drop permanent man-made structure in the lake. I have a 16" aluminum boat and no one to share it with. I live in Fairfield and if you don't mind fishing with an old fart (well not all that old) we could probably hook up.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Ol'Bassman said:


> There is also Armco Park. They open April 1st. You can rent a boat ($10/1 hr., $15/3 hrs., $20/6 hrs. Boats have trolling motors I believe) You have to buy a $5 permit to bank fish.


from what i remember outboard
here's the rates http://www.co.warren.oh.us/parks/parks_list/info_guide.pdf


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I think on April 1st Marsh Lake opens to the public every day at 8am. Not a bad lake for bass. I've caught some good ones there, and I'll be going there this spring and summer a few times.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

E_Lin said:


> I think on April 1st Marsh Lake opens to the public every day at 8am. Not a bad lake for bass. I've caught some good ones there, and I'll be going there this spring and summer a few times.


i never caught nothing


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

You don't have to worry about wasting your time at any of those lakes. You have 50 different ponds in that area to fish. Not every neighborhood pond is no tresspassing. Then you have the gmr really close and a little drive to the lmr. Plus all the creeks you are close to. Go on bing satellite maps and break it down into 10 mile areas and drive around and scout. Every fish you can catch in any of those lakes is in those ponds or the creeks or rivers and you will have a better time. The fun part is finding the places on your own.


----------



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies..... I have done some scouting and just need to go try some GMR places...... Drove river road and found the access points and will have to try spots out...... Never really have river fished so that could become entertaining to try to figure out.....

I drove by Marsh lake but something about paying to access a lake is something I don't care for.... I'd rather offer time to clean up areas etc then pay to access a lake like that especially when I do CPR and never keep anything.....

Shaggy PM sent.... Always looking for more people to fish with.... Figure the more techniques mad water covered the greater the chances of getting the fish....


----------



## El_Bombero (Apr 17, 2008)

I moved to Monroe last summer, so not quite a year yet. I am also looking for good places to fish. 
It's been a long time since I've been able to get out. I have a 10 month old, 10 year old and 7 year old. I rarely get the time, so I would like to find a good quality productive spot; although...a bad day fishing...you know.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Dandrews said:


> You&#8217;re right in between the Great & Little Miami&#8217;s, there&#8217;s a lot of options right there. *The dam in Hamilton is nobody&#8217;s secret;*it&#8217;s a good place to start. Do a search on the GMR & the LMR here in OGF, Google Maps & Bing Maps you&#8217;ll find access. Rivers are probably going to be easier with no boat, might have to do some wading though.


I've driven by that many times and plan on trying to fish for cats there.
Is there any other way you fish that?

I'm a recent avid fisherman only in this past years or so and I live in Middletown. So any helpful spots or tips in this thread helps!


----------



## ZMAN448 (Mar 17, 2013)

meyers9163, I sent you a private message ref fishing. If you didn't get it let me know and i will resend


----------



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

ZMAN448 said:


> meyers9163, I sent you a private message ref fishing. If you didn't get it let me know and i will resend


Hey bud I'm not showing a PM..... Feel free to resend..... Thanks


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Alex_Combs said:


> I've driven by that many times and plan on trying to fish for cats there.
> Is there any other way you fish that?
> 
> I'm a recent avid fisherman only in this past years or so and I live in Middletown. So any helpful spots or tips in this thread helps!


&#8230;Sorry it took me 3 days to answer&#8230;
I catch channels & flatheads there; believe it or not I catch the majority of them on crankbaits & jigs. I mostly fish from shore but I wade there sometimes, there&#8217;s a lot of line tangled around so I don&#8217;t wade much near the dam itself. It gets a ton of pressure but you can usually count on catching fish. Like I said, it&#8217;s a good place to start; talk to some of the guys there, you&#8217;ll learn some technique and you&#8217;ll get some information about other areas too. Most of the guys are good, friendly people but there is a Yayhoo factor there. Being from Middletown you&#8217;re probably familiar with the same type of yayhoos.
I really can&#8217;t give you much info about fishing in the Middletown area; there are some good places around there though. I plan on doing a little exploring in that area myself&#8230;if the weather ever turns. I think I&#8217;m going to have more time for fishing this year than I&#8217;ve had in the past several years&#8230;then again maybe not if we can&#8217;t get the weather to cooperate!!


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Dandrews said:


> Sorry it took me 3 days to answer
> I catch channels & flatheads there; believe it or not I catch the majority of them on crankbaits & jigs. I mostly fish from shore but I wade there sometimes, theres a lot of line tangled around so I dont wade much near the dam itself. It gets a ton of pressure but you can usually count on catching fish. Like I said, its a good place to start; talk to some of the guys there, youll learn some technique and youll get some information about other areas too. Most of the guys are good, friendly people but there is a Yayhoo factor there. Being from Middletown youre probably familiar with the same type of yayhoos.
> I really cant give you much info about fishing in the Middletown area; there are some good places around there though. I plan on doing a little exploring in that area myselfif the weather ever turns. I think Im going to have more time for fishing this year than Ive had in the past several yearsthen again maybe not if we cant get the weather to cooperate!!


Channels and Flatheads on crank baits? I've heard of it but I refuse to believe until I see it haha. Certainly something I'm gonna give a wack at once this weather decides to not be a stupid idiot. 
But I've always thought it to be a promising place, But I've only discovered it this past winter so I haven't had the time to fish it or look around much.
But thanks for the tips bud! Much appreciated from a novice angler like myself!

ALSO do the shovelheads you catch there have any size to them? A goal I have for this year is to catch one out of the GMR and I'm looking for spots that not only have them but have them with decent size. 
I'm about tired of catching channels...


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Alex_Combs said:


> Channels and Flatheads on crank baits? I've heard of it but I refuse to believe until I see it haha...


I caught a few channels on crankbaits last year on the GMR and EFLMR. Some were good eatin' size, if I had decided to go that route. Last year was also the first time my wife fished with crankbaits, and she caught 3 shovelheads on the GMR with one. None bigger than 3 lbs, but there ya go.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Alex_Combs said:


> ALSO do the shovelheads you catch there have any size to them?


There are some good ones, but that place gets a lot of pressure.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Alex_Combs said:


> Channels and Flatheads on crank baits? I've heard of it but I refuse to believe until I see it haha. Certainly something I'm gonna give a wack at once this weather decides to not be a stupid idiot.
> But I've always thought it to be a promising place, But I've only discovered it this past winter so I haven't had the time to fish it or look around much.
> But thanks for the tips bud! Much appreciated from a novice angler like myself!
> 
> ...


Find a big bend pool in the GMR or LMR. Where there is lots of logs or timber in the outside bend where the river has cut the hole. The inside bend is usually a gravel bar and gently sloping. Well in the middle of the night the cats that live in that hole come up on that shallow gravel bar. Throw a big lipless crank and you'll hook catfish. Not fast action but one or two a trip in addition to saugfishes and bass. Or set up on the inside bend and fish bait and get up every hour or so and throw a crankbait. I caught at least 30 catfish last year on crankbaits after watching Dandrews catch two fish ohio shovelheads in ten minutes on crankbaits.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Find a big bend pool in the GMR or LMR. Where there is lots of logs or timber in the outside bend where the river has cut the hole. The inside bend is usually a gravel bar and gently sloping. Well in the middle of the night the cats that live in that hole come up on that shallow gravel bar. Throw a big lipless crank and you'll hook catfish. Not fast action but one or two a trip in addition to saugfishes and bass. Or set up on the inside bend and fish bait and get up every hour or so and throw a crankbait. I caught at least 30 catfish last year on crankbaits after watching Dandrews catch two fish ohio shovelheads in ten minutes on crankbaits.


Last summer I caught several large flatheads and channels throwing shallow cranks (Rebel Minnows) in some fast riffles and runs. I second the crank notion.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Find a big bend pool in the GMR or LMR. Where there is lots of logs or timber in the outside bend where the river has cut the hole. The inside bend is usually a gravel bar and gently sloping. Well in the middle of the night the cats that live in that hole come up on that shallow gravel bar. Throw a big lipless crank and you'll hook catfish. Not fast action but one or two a trip in addition to saugfishes and bass. Or set up on the inside bend and fish bait and get up every hour or so and throw a crankbait. I caught at least 30 catfish last year on crankbaits after watching Dandrews catch two fish ohio shovelheads in ten minutes on crankbaits.


You guys are insane.





.....I'm so trying it.


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

I took quite a few channels on crankbaits and even rooster tails I was burning at the tail end of riffles and on seams. When the water is warm, they are active predators. 

First couple of times I wasn't even carrying a net.


----------



## ZMAN448 (Mar 17, 2013)

meyer, I am unable to send private messages yet so shoot me an email...its ZMAN448 [email protected] yahoo.com


----------



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

ZMAN448 said:


> meyer, I am unable to send private messages yet so shoot me an email...its ZMAN448 ...@ yahoo.com



Email sent bud....


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

The first bend in the GMR up past the power plant used to hold tons of 10# + cats, and nice hybrid morones. Nice deep hole there on the outside. I used to go to the shallow inside of the bend and load up the live well full of shad then park out in the deep water and let the shad drift around until it got hit.


----------

